
NYU terrorism class asks students to plot terrorist attack - joshfraser
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/nyu_homework_plot_terror_attack_71g6BRG0GVqJfBCgVHXWIL
======
joshfraser
I think about physical security the same way I think about virtual security.
The way to find holes in your system is to put yourself in the attackers
shoes. I get why people are upset about this, but I also see how it's valuable
training for our own counterterrorism agents.

------
zeteo
I'd see an issue if we were talking about a CIA exercise made public. But
these are complete amateurs writing a term paper. Surely anything dangerous
they could think of is also likely to occur to a few dedicated terrorists who
may spend years thinking about it?!

------
zmjones
This is hardly unique to NYU. This is not uncommon in undergraduate courses on
terrorism.

------
drivebyacct2
The notion that we should just ignore the defensive mechanism of penetration
testing is born from the same stupidity that has given us the TSA security
theatre and the notion of security through obscurity.

